# Does anyone have a smoker?



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'd love to get a CookShack smoker or a Green Egg but they are a bit out of my price range at the moment.

I'm looking at the Weber Smokey Mountain Bullet Smoker. Does anyone have this one? How do you like it?

What kind of smoker do you have?

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got a Bradley Smoker. It works great.


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Do you have any like/dislikes about the Bradley?

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pro: It works great and looks good.
Con: It takes "pucks" instead of just loose wood, which costs us more.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

bradleys smokers are dummy proof there the best


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

my dad has had a "little chief" forever. I borrowed it over the weekend. Made the best smoked salmon, and I'll do some jerky this coming weekend. There's enough room to do a giant salmon in one batch! 

Simple design. A lid, a rack you drop into it, and I literally popped it right on top of the side burner of my BBQ and left it on the lowest low, it has a little pan for your wood chips, and it took 2-3 pans of wood chips for each batch I smoked.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> my dad has had a "little chief" forever. I borrowed it over the weekend. Made the best smoked salmon, and I'll do some jerky this coming weekend. There's enough room to do a giant salmon in one batch!
> 
> Simple design. A lid, a rack you drop into it, and I literally popped it right on top of the side burner of my BBQ and left it on the lowest low, it has a little pan for your wood chips, and it took 2-3 pans of wood chips for each batch I smoked.


so your dad cut out the bottom of the little chief. i should almost do this with my big chief its has the element thing that you plug in


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

I second the little chief smoker. We have 3 going and had amazing results, ran another neighbors smoker at the same time and didn't have the same results with same batch so not due to deviance in recipe.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think mine is a Big Chief smoker. If I can find it, you're welcome to borrow it Vic.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> so your dad cut out the bottom of the little chief. i should almost do this with my big chief its has the element thing that you plug in


No, his is supposed to run off any old campstove burner. His is VERY old, I dont know if newer models might have a built in burner unit? I have only ever known this unit to run off a campstove/propane burner. Heck you could even build a mini fire under it if you needed.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ive got one made out of an old old school fridge (plus working in a welding shop helped with modifying it)


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

If your handy at all making your own is the best way to go. We built one with 2x2 and door skin

None of these people are me There are two doors on the front, one for the cooking area and one for the smoking area. Total cost was under $100. You can also put hooks in the top if you wanna hang something and smoke it. IMO the best smokers are homemade ones.








Here it is in action there are about 10 sockeye in there.


----------

